
Palantir Has Raised $880M at a $20B Valuation - wojcikstefan
http://techcrunch.com/2015/12/23/palantir-has-raised-880-million-at-a-20-billion-valuation/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=FaceBook&sr_share=facebook
======
tristanj
Earlier discussion from 3 hours ago (35 points):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10785985](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10785985)

~~~
hitekker
Dang, can we merge this post with the previous?

